# Need JL Cleansweep CD



## kmagyar (Jan 8, 2015)

I need a JL cleansweep CD. Can rip and send one to me?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

sure i can drop box a copy to you...pm me your email address and i will invite you to a folder later this morning.


----------



## kmagyar (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

miniSQ said:


> sure i can drop box a copy to you...pm me your email address and i will invite you to a folder later this morning.


Where were you when I needed a copy, lol I guess I should of asked first uh. I got a copy as but minisq will come through.


----------

